# How long is my visa Australia visa valid for?



## julian2000 (May 3, 2010)

I obtained a class B (subclass 136) resident visa for Australia in July 1, 2005. I did a trip to Australia in August 15, 2005 to activate the visa and returned to the US. I have since resided in the US and was considering going to Australia but not sure what timelines I have and what to expect once I arrive there regarding the visa requirements.

As I am a green card holder in the US I am concerned of staying to long in Australia and losing my permanent residency in the US. 

My visa states I must not arrive after July 1, 2010. 

What are the steps I need to make to extend this period? 

1) Do I need to be in Australia prior to July 1, 2010 in order not to lose my visa?

2) After I arrive to Australia (prior to July 1, 2010), what are the steps I need to take in order to extend my visa?

3) Can I stay a couple of months and reapply, extend visa for let's say another 5 years and then leave?

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think you may need to contact DIAC about this. 

I was also on the old 136 permanent visa. Now as you may know although the visa is permanent the right to travel is not and that runs out after 5 years. I don't think that you can arrive in Australia after July 1st 2010 without having another visa since travel into Australia on your 136 visa will not be valid. 

The options are usually going for citizenship or RRV (return resident visa) but you are not eligible for citizenship. The rules for RRV are at:
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 95. Documents Needed to Enter Australia

There is a paragraph that says you can get 3 month RRV if you stay in the country for one day, but I'm guessing that 3 months won't be long enough. Since you haven't lived for any length of time in Australia you won't be eligible for the 5 year RRV. 

Out of curiosity if you are settled in the USA do you still need your Australian visa?

You can come to Oz before 1st July 2010 and stay here, and you can even leave but you will not be allowed to return. It will take you 4 years to get citizenship and you must have spent 2 years out of the last 5 in Oz to get a 5 year RRV. 

Like I said originally I think you should contact DIAC and they may be able to say a way for you to keep PR.

Let us know how you get on.

Regards,
Karen


----------

